# What's going on? (Warning: TMI)



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi all,
I don't know who to ask or where to turn. I have had two failed FET cycles this summer. After the first failed cycle I had a horrific period, awful pain and there were great big clots, looked like slices of liver at one point (sorry - told you there was TMI!) didn't worry me as I figured I'd had a thick lining and it was just shedding as I'd had a bfn.
I started meds for my second FET cycle straight away, again a thick lining and again a bfn. However this time my period afterwards was quite light. I always have quite heavy bleeding so I was surprised this was light by my usual standards, let alone by the standards of a failed cycle. Anyway. My second period after my last failed cycle was due a week ago and it hasn't arrived. I've had a little spotting when wiping once today and period pain for the last fortnight but no period. I did a pg test just in case and it was neg.
So where on earth is my period? Where is all that thick lining that came away in chunks and slices after the first bfn? I just don't understand what is going on. 
My clinic is no help as they are in the Czech Republic and don't want to help as I'm not going for more treatment (this was our last shot, it's gin and jewellery from now on). My GP is worse than useless. Wouldn't even give me a beta hcg blood test after the 2ww as she said I'd end up with a period or a baby eventually and should just be patient!! 
Has anyone else had a similar experience? What is going on? Have I got lots of gunk stored up inside me? Or am I just broken?  
Thanks in advance.
Amy xx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Hopeful 

Sorry for your bfn  

After two cancelled and one bfn FET, my period was weird and light for about 6 months afterwards. I think I had stopped ovulating, or had a functional cyst producing estrogen, thus stopping a proper period. It did get back to normal eventually. Can you go for a private scan to find ouf what might be going on?


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi, not convinced I was ovulating in the first place, we had double donor FET - I think my ovulation has been wonky for a while. But my periods are always regular and heavy (and short - the only blessing!). It's the difference between the BFN no. 1 period and BFN no. 2 period that is worrying me   
A private scan is the last resort, we live in the sticks so it's a two hour drive to the nearest scan place. Obviously I will do if I absolutely have to - like if AF doesn't turn up in another few weeks, but am hoping I won't need to. Seems to be adding insult to injury to do a 4 hour drive and cough up £120.


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

102 views and only 1 reply. I guess no-one else has experienced similar then. Which worries me more


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

push your gp to get a scan, if they don't cooperate pay for one at least you'd have some idea what was going on. i know the drive is off-putting but it's better than going crazy not knowing.


----------



## Loulou4- (Sep 18, 2014)

Hopeful was it a fully medicated cycle where you took progestetone, and then stopped after your bfn? 

I agree with other ladies the only way to know is the get a scan, I can sympathise with useless and unsympathetic HP's, can't believe they said that to you about Bhcg test or lack of it. All we know is patience!! 

Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hopefulamy,  

Sorry I can't  really  answer,  but I have  just had a failed medicated  fet and my period was like the first you decried (but luckily  not much pain, but I did take nanage to takepain relief before I thought pain would start).

It surprised  me,  but I put it down to the fact that I had a thick lining 
( which I usually  do  bit this is my first fet).  I also looked bloated until  the second day of bleeding.


People can sometimes  react differently  to  the same medication.  I  had  to take two doses of tablets to down  regulate as i hadn't started to bleed 10 days after stopping the  medication.  It worked  the second time though.  I have also found  that periods  after cycles  have varied a bit.  It could just be an imbalance  in your hormones.  

Sorry to hear your gp wasn't  helpful.  I think I would wait another  week  and if no sign of af book to have a scan. 

Sending  a hug


----------

